# Great Hairdresser



## tallulah peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

Big thank you for suggesting Juan's salon at JLT, i had no clue where to get my hair done, and being blonde, didnt want a huge disaster with my colour.
after checking the old posts on this forum, i went to Juan's. and as said, prices were very good, hair colour is great and the service was good aswell.
very pleased and very thankful for this recommendation.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to hear you had a good experience with Juan.

:clap2:


----------



## tallulah peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Glad to hear you had a good experience with Juan.
> 
> :clap2:


its was due to your comments and recommendation, that i tried it there. thank you.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I also went to Juan last weekend for a haircut......he's great!


----------



## shazia.d (Jul 30, 2010)

is juan good with short hair


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

shazia.d said:


> is juan good with short hair


Yes 

JUAN SALON
-


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks so much

i am new to dubai and blonde also, I was worried where I will go, now I will try Juans also! 

Any recommended stylist that did your hair tallulah?


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Also you girls happen to know of a good cheap Waxing place... And also Gel nails?

 Thanks P


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pandabearest said:


> Also you girls happen to know of a good cheap Waxing place... And also Gel nails?
> 
> Thanks P


Chic Salon in Al Barsha 1, ask for Helen, she's been doing my nails for 2 years now, and I highly recommend her. They also do waxing there, and services are very reasonable priced.

To get there drive to the Holiday Inn Express in Al Barsha, coming from MOE, turn left, drive 2 blocks, and the salon will be on the your left, at the corner (look for a purple signboard).


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks. )))


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pandabearest said:


> Also you girls happen to know of a good cheap Waxing place... And also Gel nails?
> 
> Thanks P


I think Juan's also does nails.
-


----------



## tallulah peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

pandabearest said:


> thanks so much
> 
> i am new to dubai and blonde also, I was worried where I will go, now I will try Juans also!
> 
> Any recommended stylist that did your hair tallulah?


hi
i cant remember what the guys name was, there was three guys there when i went, 2 were lebanese (not these 2) it was the other guy who did my hair, Juan's do waxing, but not gel nails, i asked when i was there, cos i needed mine doing and polish doesnt last 2 minutes with me.
i hope you have a good experience there, like i said i did, the colour match was very good and i have a full head of hair extentions aswell, so could not afford for someone to mess it up.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Great thanks so much, got it, so its the guy thats NOT the lebanese dudes? Right?

 Thanks so much


----------



## tallulah peaches (Aug 3, 2010)

pandabearest said:


> Great thanks so much, got it, so its the guy thats NOT the lebanese dudes? Right?
> 
> Thanks so much


thats right....... i should of listened abit better when he was telling me where he was from and his name, but at this stage he was colouring my hair and i was more worried what colour i was going to be.................................


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

all sweet  I know the feeling.....


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

pandabearest said:


> all sweet  I know the feeling.....


I wish all was sweet here! I went and came out 901 dirhams worse off and my hair was green and had orange roots!!!! I had to go back and ask for a refund and I am getting a repair treatment today.... elsewhere I hasten to add!!!! Nightmare, total nightmare. My fringe is still in my eyes and the stink of ammonia when they rinsed it was ghastly, I couldn't believe what was going on! My hair is now damaged, burnt,green, orange straw! I wouldn't say to try him at all! Tho he does chat nicely and is friendly enough. Biggest mistake of my life! Roll on tonight and hopefully I can be blonde again! Grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to go to Juans regularly, had my hair cut by Juan himself, 1st time was great but he never managed to cut it the same again. Hate the fact he is always going out on the balcony for a ciggy and then cuts my hair with stinky ciggy smelling fingers.

I then had red highlights put in, they washed out after 1 wash and I was left with orange stripes in my hair.

I don't go there anymore for hair but still go for Nails and Waxing - the girls are lovely.


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I used to go to Juans regularly, had my hair cut by Juan himself, 1st time was great but he never managed to cut it the same again. Hate the fact he is always going out on the balcony for a ciggy and then cuts my hair with stinky ciggy smelling fingers.
> 
> I then had red highlights put in, they washed out after 1 wash and I was left with orange stripes in my hair.
> 
> I don't go there anymore for hair but still go for Nails and Waxing - the girls are lovely.


Yips, I agree, the girls are lovely in there, just do notttt get your hair done!!!


----------

